# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Chú ý khi hành hương tại những lễ hội dài nhất tại VN - Du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa

## Meoluoi9x

*“Tháng giêng là tháng ăn chơi”, cũng là tháng mở đầu của rất nhiều lễ hội lớn và kéo dài. Đến với những lễ hội này, ngoài vui chơi, lễ Phật hành hương, du khách cần lưu ý một số điều để có được chuyến đi trọn vẹn nhất.*

*Lễ hội Chùa Hương – Hà Nội
*
Theo tâm thức của người Việt xưa, Hương Sơn được coi là là cõi Phật và Chùa Hương là nơi thờ Phật Bà Quan Âm. Hội chùa Hương diễn ra trên địa bàn xã Hương Sơn, huyện Mỹ Đức, Hà Nội. Lễ hội này kéo dài từ ngày mùng 6 tháng Giêng đến hết tháng Ba âm lịch (chính hội là ngày 15 tháng Hai), là lễ hội có thời gian mở hội dài nhất so với các lễ hội khác ở nước ta. 

Hàng năm, công tác trùng tu và tôn tạo chùa đều được tiến hành ở nhiều hạng mục. Việc mở rộng bến đò Thiên Trù để đảm bảo việc lưu thông trên sông đỡ tắc nghẽn hơn các năm trước. Tuyến đường bộ lên chùa Hình Bồng bằng phẳng hơn để các cụ cao tuổi, người già, phụ nữ và trẻ nhỏ dễ di chuyển cũng được nâng cấp.


Trạm cấp cứu cũng được ạn tổ chức đầu tư và đảm bảo luôn có người trực để sẵn sàng sơ cứu với những du khách không may bị ngất, ngã... trên đường tham quan.


Du khách tới hội chùa Hương cần chú ý 7 điều. Về giá cả dịch vụ, vé đò thắng cảnh là 50.000 đồng/người (đã có bảo hiểm), vé đò phổ thông là 25.000 đồng/người, vé đò chất lượng cao là 35.000 đồng/người. Giá vé khứ hồi đi cáp treo chùa Hương là 100.000 đồng/người. Và nếu muốn tận hưởng không khí thanh tịnh thật sự của nơi sơn thủy hữu tình, hãy đi vào tháng 2 và tháng 3, khi đó, lượng khách vãn đi rất nhiều, cảnh quan thiên nhiên mùa xuân tươi đẹp và hoàn toàn không xảy ra tình trạng chặt chém xót lòng.

*Lễ hội Yên Tử - Quảng Ninh*

Năm nay lễ hội Yên Tử (thuộc xã Thượng Yên Công, huyện Uông Bí, Quảng Ninh) sẽ chính thức khai mạc vào đêm ngày 9/1 âm lịch tức 118/2 Dương lịch và kéo dài tới hết tháng 3 âm lịch.





Dòng người lên Yên Tử. (Ảnh: Internet)
Sau những nghi lễ truyền thống như dâng hương, lễ cầu quốc thái dân an, biểu diễn các tiệt mục nghệ thuật truyền thống, lễ đóng dấu thiêng Yên Tử… sẽ là cuộc hành hương của hàng vạn người đến với chùa Đồng ở trên đỉnh núi – cuộc hành hương tôn giáo đầy ý nghĩa giữa bao la mây núi, thiên nhiên hùng vĩ.

Hệ thống cáp treo 2 chặng  từ bến Giải Oan đến chùa Hoa Yên và từ chùa Hoa Yên tới khu vực tượng An Kỳ Sinh đã được nâng cấp, đảm bảo việc vận hành trơn tru. Đồng thời  ban tổ chức cũng đã tăng cường hệ thống chiếu sáng trên đường từ cầu Giải Oan lên đến tận chùa Đồng nhằm tránh những tai nạn đáng tiếc xảy ra.

*Lễ hội chùa Bái Đính – Ninh Bình*

Chùa Bái Đính hay Khu văn hóa tâm linh núi chùa Bái Đính là một quần thể chùa nằm trên núi Bái Đính ở xã Gia Sinh, Gia Viễn, Ninh Bình.




Lễ hội chùa Bái Đính diễn ra từ chiều ngày mùng 1 Tết, khai mạc ngày mùng 6 Tết và kéo dài đến hết tháng 3 âm lịch. Phần lễ gồm các nghi thức thắp hương thờ Phật, tưởng nhớ công đức Thánh Nguyễn Minh Không, lễ tế thần Cao Sơn và chầu thánh Mẫu Thượng Ngàn. Phần hội chùa Bái Đính gồm có các trò chơi dân gian, thăm thú hang động, vãn cảnh chùa, thưởng thức nghệ thuật hát chèo, xẩm, ca trù đất Cố đô.

Năm nay, ban quản lý lễ hội đã đưa xe điện vào phục vụ du khách đi chùa, tạo nên một diện mạo mới khang trang hơn, việc đi lại của du khách cũng dần được quy củ và thuận tiện hơn.

Tuy nhiên, do lượng khách hành hương đầu năm quá đông, ước tính lên tới vài chục ngàn lượt khách mỗi ngày đã gây ra tình trạng “thừa cầu thiếu cung” trầm trọng. Lợi dụng tình hình, các tài xế đã tự ý đẩy giá trái phép trục lợi riêng. Giá niêm yết cho mỗi lượt sử dụng xe điện theo quy định là 20.000 đồng. Nhưng đã bị đẩy lên 30.000 đồng cho mỗi lượt khách. Thậm chí là lên đến 50.000 đồng.

*Lễ khai ấn đền Trần – Nam Định*

Lễ hội khai ấn Đền Trần được tổ chức ở phường Lộc Vượng, Tp. Nam Định. Lễ khai ấn mang ý nghĩa tâm linh, mở đầu cho một năm làm việc mới là một nét sinh hoạt văn hoá truyền thống mang tính biểu tượng, khát vọng về xã hội thái bình thịnh trị được lưu giữ từ bao đời nay. Vì thế mà mỗi năm lại có đông đảo khách thập phương đến dự lễ khai ấn Đền Trần để xin bằng được lá ấn về nhà với hy vọng cả năm công thành danh toại, bình an hạnh phúc. 







Dù nhiều tai nạn đã xảy ra nhưng hàng nghìn người vẫn đến đền Trần (Nam Định) dự khai ấn mỗi năm.
Sau khi thực hiện các nghi lễ truyền thống, hoạt động phát ấn cho nhân dân và du khách thập phương sẽ diễn ra từ 7 giờ sáng ngày 15 tháng Giêng (24/2) và kéo dài đến hết tháng Giêng tại ba nhà Giải Vũ, nhà trưng bày đền Trùng Hoa và một số địa điểm khu vực vườn cây hai bên hồ nước.

*Lễ hội Gióng*

Lễ hội diễn ra tại làng Phù Đổng, huyện Gia Lâm, Hà Nội là một trong những lễ hội lớn nhất ở đồng bằng bắc Bộ. Chính hội vào ngày 9 tháng Tư âm lịch hằng năm (ngày ông Gióng thắng giặc An) để tưởng niệm và nhớ ơn người anh hùng làng Gióng đã có công đánh giặc cứu nước. 







Hội Gióng. (Ảnh: Internet)
Công việc chuẩn bị cho lễ hội được bắt đầu từ ngày 1-3 đến ngày 5-4 âm lịch, với các việc tập dợt chuẩn bị cho ngày chính hội. Ngày 9-4 có lễ rước từ đền Mẫu đến đền Thượng. Múa hát thờ, hội trận (diễn lại trận đánh thắng giặc An). Cuối cùng là việc khao quân và đêm đến có hát chèo. Ngày 10-4 là ngày vãn hội, làm lễ duyệt quân, lễ tạ ơn Thánh Gióng.




> *Lưu ý:*
> 
> Do đa phần những điểm đến đều là vùng núi non. Nên để thuận tiện trong việc di chuyển, leo núi, du khách cần tự chuẩn bị cho mình những đôi giày, dép đế bệt, chất liệu cotton thoáng gió, rất thoải mái khi đi xa, leo cao.
> 
> Tại các ngôi chùa vẫn còn hiện tượng chặt chém, nạn ăn xin giả, trèo tường vào chùa, hàng rong chèo kéo cũng gây ra những cảnh tượng rất mất mỹ quan. 
> 
> Du khách đến chùa thời điểm này nên tự chuẩn bị cho mình hành lý gọn nhẹ, đồ ăn mang theo và tránh mua hàng tại các hàng rong, hàng ven đường. Và tuyệt đối tránh xa các hình thức bài bạc, những người giả ăn xin, giả sư khất thực.



Theo afamily

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch lễ hội liên quan tại *tour du lịch lễ hội* - *tour du lịch đền chùa* - *tour du lich le hoi* - *tour du lich den chua*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lịch lễ hội* - *du lịch đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi* - *du lich den chua*

----------


## littlelove

đang mùa lễ hội nên hội nào cũng đông

----------


## hcpro

Nhìn hoành tráng quá  :Smile:

----------

